
What is a coders worst nightmare? - mouzogu
https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-coders-worst-nightmare/answer/Mick-Stute?srid=TXlp&amp;share=1
======
jamesroseman
I can't speak to the technical specifics of the story, but it was riveting
regardless! I can't really fathom why someone would go through all of this
trouble, was it obvious and I just missed it? It almost seemed as if the grad
student was just actively trying to be difficult.

In any case, it seemed pretty phenomenally sneaky and well done.

------
Kluny
Didn't I read this exact story right here on HackerNews last year, only that
time it was posted on someone's personal site? Was it also Mick Stute that
time, or is this guy passing on someone else's famous story as his own story
and his own work? I certainly don't see any citation to the original story on
Quora.

